# MK4 FTG measurements aired out



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

Guys i'm really struggling with what should be my goal for how low is low enough. I'm hoping everyone here can help me clarify this... Pics are more then welcome. 

Some specs i need are fender to ground measurements, what mods you have done (I.E. Notched, cut down spindles or rolled fenders.), and wheel and tire specs.

Thanks alot! :beer:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

about 21.5 lays subframe. anything under 22" is low though. And how much its gonna take you to get this low depends alot on your bag/wheel/tire set up. I have airlift struts 205/45/17s and am at 21.75. It took a frame notch, cut spindles, and a trimmed subframe to get this low. Bagyards out of the box with a frame notch usually sit just around 22"


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

ok well this is where i'm at now...
22.75 on airlifts. notched frame cut spindles and no sway on 225/40-18. right now im about a half inch from fender touching wheel.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I'd bet with 17's you'd be able to get under 22"


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

reynolds9000 said:


> I'd bet with 17's you'd be able to get under 22"


or smaller tires


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Get 205/40s


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

a2lowvw said:


> or smaller tires


yeah that too.


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

depends mostly on wheel/tire size. on bombers up front and 235/40/18 tire im at 21.75 with notch and rolled fenders. rears are another story about 22.75 because bag is bottomed out i can drive all day long with the rear aired out, on 215/40/18s im at 21.5f and 22.75 r


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

ok so what your saying is run 205/40s on a 8" and i should be able to get down more???


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

I was at 21.5" in the fronts in my MK4


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

thats great... on 17" wheels or 18"s and how did you get there?


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

I was on 18"

frame notch and bent pinch welds

but i was on rubberband tires 215/35s


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

thats what i was looking for!!! what width wheels???


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

bagyard bombers/ drop bushings/ cutting/ notches/ rolled fenders/ no liners/ 17" wheels/ 205/40 tires/ hammered pinch welds = 21" even. sub 21" on uneven ground. work it and its possible


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Bagyard Bombers, stock mounts, notched passenger side, bent/hammered pinch welds and no liners.

21.5" on 16's w/ 205/55 for the winter. This is how close I am:










I'm sitting on tierods. On summers I'm pretty much at the same height on 205/45's on a 17x8.

I'll be notching for the tierods within a few weeks and hopefully laying subframe.


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

21.65" on newest mason techs, trimmed liners, no sway, frame notch, 215/45 17.
havent touched my subframe or tie rods. yet


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

i was on 18x8s


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

Ok i pulled out my wheel spacers and i got another quarter inch. down to 22.50 now. I guess i have to bite the bullet and order new tires.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

18x8.5 et10 with 215/40/18s up front. UV airs over B&G coilovers, notched passenger side frame rail, subframe corners modified, cut OEM strut mounts. 

21.75"


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Subscribed :thumbup:


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

in all attempts to get lower i have moved to smaller tires... here is some pics.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

just over 21.5 in front but lays ground-down dogbone
UAs over FKS, bent pinch welds, rolled fenders, passy notch, low pro bushings
205 45s and spaced 15mm to clear bag 

























not certain but i think trimming subframe and notching tierods would bring it down more if the dogbone wasnt grounded


----------

